# Funny Stang—A long shot



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I could have called this thread “What not to do when you have several free weekends and a bunch of extra JL bodies”. 

This was done well before JL thought about slots, hence the use of the Aurora bods’.
I’d seen a pic in the AFX racer’s handbook of a Mach1 Funny-car a guy did up. That was the inspiration here.










I started with a lightly cut (rear only) Mustang HT. and cut the front end off. Then, I took three other Mustangs and cut their front-ends off. I used small sections off of each one and grafted them to the first body. Because of the hood taper and bodyline, only certain sections could be used. I had to use a separate piece from another body to fill in the hood area, because of the diminishing hood lines. 










Once that was complete, I reworked the side panel cove area and reconfigured the front
end/grille so it looked more like a real Mustang fiberglass front, and not have all the bumper cutouts and grille holes/divots. 

One more Mustang body supplied the roof, so in all, 5 T-Jet Mustangs were used to make this one body. I painted it and mounted the blower/motor from the inside, added the side header pipes and a chute. I also added an interior, roll bar, and driver. 









It sits on a stock 440 X-2 chassis with Afx wheels and a shortened Afx dragster extension for the front end, so it runs about how you’d expect, with precarious turning abilities...

Cont..


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Of course JL’s could be substituted for the Aurora bodies, but I would suggest 4 max, to keep the length a bit more in scale with a 1/1 funny. 










After finishing, I was not real satisfied with the overall look. It’s much too long--almost caricature-ish, and it was a real job keeping the panel lines (fairly) straight. Reworking the grille and headlight buckets were a pain and a piece came off one of the headlite buckets, but I was too far along to fix it. The extra piece needed for the correct hood taper was a belated surprise, also.










All in all, I feel the work was satisfactory, but the end result masks the ridiculous amount of hours spent on the build. This was one I’d really wished I’d documented the construction of. 
The build was a long, tedious process.
Frankly, I’m still proud that I was able to pull it off, and finally finish what I started over a decade and a half ago. 

Think back.….

Cheers...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bossman- you are too hard on yourself. That is a tremendous amount of work. The details including the interior even though you put a roof on it is excellent. I saw that article and chopped two mustangs to start on it. I decided it was too hard and gave up. I wish I still had that Mustang fastback today.

I don't see blems that you are pointing out. A few decals would work wonders and take the eye away from any faults.

Nice Job!
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good to me. Would have to relegate it to run the drag strips only. 
Does it do wheelies? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Bossman, This is a "totally excellent" display of your talents. :thumbsup: I too saw that article way back when and got the bug... but unlike you I never finished cutting and glueing all the darned pieces back together. 


Jeff


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Despite the fact that's a little long (caricaturished as you said), this a hell of good job and I can imagine all the hours you spent on it....Defintely worth.

I hope this winter will be really cold so I could take some time to play on some cars too


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

PHIL! You did it again! WOW! I never saw the article you talked about, but I am now in your "shoes" after seeing YOUR post! The wheels are turning and I have bunches of JL bodies that have no purpose. They take up space & thats about it. Hmmm...funny car......limo......funnylimo..heh! I don't know...I will do SOMETHING!

jimz is standing here, drooling all over the screen! He really likes it too! The light in his eyes is amazing and I bet I have the same look. You have built an extremely beautiful car, Phil. :thumbsup:Thanks so much for sharing it with us. Thanks so much for the inspiration! WOW!!!

If you ever get tired of looking at the "flaws" that you mentioned, feel free to put that slick car in a box and mail it to me. I can promise you that I will not see the flaws that you speak of as I race and display and show-off to people the slick-assed car that my buddy Phil built! (they won't see the imagined "flaws" either!) LOL!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

DAMN!!! That's one SWEET 'STANG there... :thumbsup: 


As far as any flaws go......"I" don't care, i'd treat it as if it were one of my own children... :hat: 



You done good Boss, be happy!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that is sweeet work indeed.
I have a question for you (or anyone) How do you "cut" bodies, Dremels seem be ok, but they leave a melted line.???


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ed, I use a jewelers saw to make my cuts. The blade is fine and if carefull (making sure it is straight) there is very little loss of plastic. HTH


Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Boss9,

Man I really enjoyed seeing your awesome custom work!! Keep them up !! thanks for sharing man!! I m speechless on this.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wicked Boss....you sir now get the title of Master Boss....


Great Work!

Coach


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Man what a project!
Maybe it does have handling issues, but its a straight line car. That is top of the line modeling, there Boss. Detailing and craftsmanship dont get no better! Far as characaturish goes, all funny cars fit that description. Great modeling Bud!

Later ---- Circle Track DAC


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

You guys sure know how to make a Mate feel warm and fuzzy! 

Sorry for the belated response, but I worked for our church yesterday afternoon and pulled close to an all-niter finishing up. I rested a good part of today and a fellow came by about one of my (1/1) vehicles and we agreed on a deal. He gets my 64 Ford stake in trade for a 51 International Wrecker. 

Why am I telling you all this?

Because during conversation, I (as always) mentioned the slots. He recalled playing with them when he was younger and seen them over in his folks garage recently (they live out of state). He still has them (over 35 years) and he including them in the swap.
He recalled a few and I helped jog his memory a bit. He said he has a set that came with a pair of Indy/GP cars, and he also has a “tan” box full of cars and several of the clear boxes that he kept some body spares in because he bought just some bodies and they were in cardboard. 
The cars he remembered, he’d mentioned are the GP cars, a blue Cheetah, a white/blue Ford J (no lites), a red w/white stripes Torino, a red Willys, A Camaro, a Ford GT, and a Thunderbird Hdtp. 
The best part is he was not a hacker! He said he painted a couple and that’s it. 
We’ll see, and I’ll post em’ when I get em’.

On the Stang, I’d pointed out some areas that were difficult, and a couple of you ran with the ball. To clarify, there are some “flaws”, but not so bad that I didn’t post the pics. Also the pic angles don’t really show them. This was not intentional. I did state that I was satisfied with the build and quite happy with it. I do like it a lot. 
Sorry Joe—no wheel-stands (plus it has wheelie-bars!)  

Thank you so much for the great positive input! This lites the fire under my bum to keep trying. I hope to have something again for you viewing late this week, or so.

Thank you once again! 

Cheers!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Awesome Car! You guys are making a lot of awesome Ford vehicles. I'll take any of them off your hands that you don't have room for. It seems like this board is getting a lot of first class customs! Maybe one of these days I'll get something together worth taking a picture of & showing off.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You know, Boss, I keep looking back at this mustang. You have built the type of slot car that I always dreamed of as a kid when I saw pictures of them in magazines. Dang it is cool!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

**phew* Now you got a really long one...! ;-)*

Hi Boss,

That´s an absolutely awesome custom! Incredible: You really slaughtered and puttied together 4 bodies!?!?!? :freak: 

*sigh* I wish I had access to a dragstrip (not very popular over here) or space to set up one myself...!  Building dragsters is probably the most creative niche in our hobby! Looking forward to seeing more of these freaky cars!!! :thumbsup: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------

